# Metal Gym Locker smoker paint removal?



## kahi17

Aloha from Oahu HI I have a question guys I just acquired a Metal Gym locker. I wanted to convert it into a charcoal smoker, my question is do I need to burn off the paint or scrape it off or sandblast before I make my first attempt to smoke anything? I don't have any access to a sandblaster though is there an easier way to remove the paint etc?


----------



## eaglewing

WOW, I would bet there is no solvent or liquid remover for that. Wouldn't a gym locker have a baked on finish??

Thus sandblast for sure... I'm not positive but that was just off the top of my head.

ALSO, a suggestion, please go introduce yourself in the Roll Call forums; and welcome.


----------



## countryboy19

Burn it off. Put it on top of a good hot fire.

I've never seen any gym lockers that had paint that couldn't be burned off.


----------



## eaglewing

I guess a weed burner would do the same then huh?


----------



## mballi3011

Please stop in to Roll Call if you would. Now for your maybe smoker you have to get rid of all that paint I would think not knowing what kind of paint it is. If you cann't get a sandblaster I would check at Homeless (home depot) or lowe's you should be able to rent one.


----------



## mulepackin

Any gym locker I've been around is fairly light gauge metal. Be careful with burning lest you warp the bejesus out of it. Not saying you can't do it, just be careful. I'd try a chemical stripper, then be very meticulous about soap and water clean up afterward.


----------



## moltenone

hit it with some stripezz,you can get it just about any place they sell paints.


Mark


----------



## monty

Aloha, Kahi17!

Welcome to the SMF and please tell us more about yourself in Roll Call!

As for your locker please be cautious! Depending on the age of your locker it could be constructed of mild steel and the paint could very well be lead based.

Mild steel is quite porous and just sandblasting or burning off paint might not be sufficient for removing the lead. And the hotter you burn the locker to get the paint off the more open the pores and the more likely that bad stuff will remain.

Just playing devil's advocate here!

Again, WELCOME!

and

Cheers!


----------



## davidmcg

Aloha back at ya, thankfully the big wave didn't wash ya away.

I have done exactly what you are trying to do with that locker.  They make great smokers man.  I burnt mine off, warped a little but not much really.  Just get a good fire in it and keep it there for a few hours.  It'll burn that stuff off.  But as mentioned, hope it isn't lead based paint.  I have also made smokers out of 2, 4, 6, and 8 drawer file cabinets.  I love to engineer a smoker from nothing.


----------



## mulepackin

Good point on the lead paint, and burning it can make even more of a problem. I think you can get a cheap test kit for lead paint at hardware and paint stores.


----------



## coffee_junkie

If you have time and a palm sander, grinder with a wheel brush you could get most of it off with that. The weed burner would take longer I think. Or you could just clean it really good and make an offset, use something like a small barrel for your fire box, could be a great cold smoker.


----------



## got14u

same thing I was thinking...even tho burning would be a good way to remove the paint. It seems those aren't just painted maybe a powder coating or something. You might have some luck with a grinder then use a slap wheel to smooth it back out.


----------



## kahi17

Mahalo and Thanks for all your responses I might scratch using the locker and just use it for extra storage! I'll try and build something else using Corragated metal roofing panels and a wood frame type of deal as the base.


----------

